# Anyone use Stealth Wheels?



## mommyofmany (May 8, 2008)

I was just reading around and noticed that no one seems to use Stealth Wheels. I use them for my sugar gliders and they make NO noise. All you hear is the light pitter-patter of their claws.

They're pricey, but they're big, safe, and easy to clean. 

Anyone use them for their rats?

Here's a link: http://atticworx.com/atticworxinfo.htm


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I wouldn't simply because they're mesh - tails and feet would easily get caught.


----------



## mommyofmany (May 8, 2008)

The mesh is really small, about 1/4 inch. If my gliders' toes don't get caught then I can gaurantee that rats tootsies won't.  My gliders are about 1/4 the size of a rat, lol.


----------



## mommyofmany (May 8, 2008)

Also, do you guys have to trim your rats' nails, if so, this would help to keep them trim because it has special attachments that you can leave in 24/7 that help keep nails down. I have never had to trim my gliders nails after getting a Stealth wheel. It doesn't sand them short(like the Wodent Wheels), it just trims the very tips to keep them from getting too long.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

i was looking at the site and it says they can have a solid running surface if reqested, so that would eliminate the problem of the mesh


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

There are many people who use mesh wheels for their rats, and I've never heard of any problems with them. I have heard though that the problem is when the bars are only horizontal with no vertical bars as well, or if the mesh is too big.

Personally, I think they look great. They're expensive though


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

they are mesh, i use wodent wheels, even for my hamsters.


----------



## mommyofmany (May 8, 2008)

Mana said:


> There are many people who use mesh wheels for their rats, and I've never heard of any problems with them. I have heard though that the problem is when the bars are only horizontal with no vertical bars as well, or if the mesh is too big.
> 
> Personally, I think they look great. They're expensive though


Yeah, they're pricey, but for those with rats in their rooms(I have a pair of gliders in my room) then it's TOTALLY worth it! They don't make a peep!

Also, not sure about rats, but gliders poop/pee in their wheels and with Wodent wheels they form a layer of goop in just a week. :? The Stealth wheels can go over a month without cleaning! I clean mine every other week though cause I've got a colony of 4 gliders(and 2 wheels), lol.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

With a couple drops of oil I made my regular wheel a stealth wheel for FREE!  lol But those do look awesome. I can't find where the prices are. :? oh wait there it is. It is expensive for a wheel. But considering you can customize and choose how it's made. And you get peaceful night sleeps, I'de say thats kind of reasonable.


----------



## mommyofmany (May 8, 2008)

Well, we still don't get a peaceful night's sleep cause when the gliders run(well, jump) it rattles the cage doors. Also, they like to bark(sounds like a chihuahua), lol. But, hey, at least I don't have to hear noisy wheels!


----------



## rnpaulie (May 14, 2007)

I have two Stealth wheels in my Ferret Nation and LOVE them!! so quiet, raisins fall right out, easy to clean


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Gliders will use wheels?!!
I never knew to even try! For goodnessakes, I learn something new every day. I'll have to try my gals with a wheel. 

They get plenty of exercise otherwise, tho, we have large cages and they leap around like pinballs for most of the night.

Now, if I could just get the two gals to get along... It makes me sad to keep them seperate, not in pairs like they should be, but they're both adults, one elderly, and they just don't seem to like each other. :-( 
At least they have plenty of company, with the pigs all in the room, and they can see and hear one another.

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## susb8383 (Feb 24, 2007)

The thing I like most about the Stealth is that is has ball bearings, which means it spins really, really easily. You blow on it and it spins almost.

I wrote a pretty in-depth review of exercise wheels on my blog http://www.athingortwo.info/Wheels and I have video of my girl using it if you want to see it in action.

I agree with the comments above about the mesh. The problem was with the horizontal bars, which is why wheels started using mesh. I've never heard of any foot issues with mesh, and the makers of the Stealth are really conscientious about safety.


----------

